# Metallrahmen?



## Vaeron (19. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hätte da mal ein Anliegen: Ich möchte für ein Browsergame ein Logo gestalten. Der Inhalt ist soweit fertig. Es fehlt mir noch ein Rahmen dafür.

Was mir vorschwebt, ist ein ähnlicher (also vom Ansatz her) Rahmen wie der des World of Warcraft Logos:

http://wow-europe.com/shared/wow-com/images/new-hp/wowlogo.gif

Ich möchte gerne wissen, wie so ein Rahmen (nur die goldene Verzierung) hergestellt werden könnte. Gibt es dafür bekannte Tutorials zu dem Thema? Ich hatte überlegt, solch einen Rahmen mittels Bleistift und Papier zu zeichnen und einzuscannen. Wäre das sinnvoll?

Ich habe schon viele Seiten durchgesehen nach Techniken oder wie sowas mittels Photoshop gemacht werden könnte, jedoch nichts einschlägiges gefunden.

Gruß

Vaeron


----------



## kuhlmaehn (19. April 2007)

Mh also erstmal könntest du dir die Ebeneneffekte angucken, wie abgeflachte Kanten und Relief und Musterüberlagerung und so. Mit ein bisschen Störung und vielleicht abgeflachte Kanten mit der einzellung Hart meisseln oder so. Danach kannst du vielleicht noch mit der Tonwertkorrektur oder Gradationskurve es ein bisschen verbessern.
Naja das wird alles nicht super aussehn ich denke die WoW Leute haben den von Profis erstmal malen lassen und ihn dann bearbeitet.

 
Oh das war mein 300. Beitrag dann hätt ich mir natürlich mehr Mühe gegeben :-(


----------



## Boromir (19. April 2007)

Hallo Vaeron,

geh mal auf diese Seite und dort auf Borders. Wenn du was entsprechendes findest lade es runter, dabei solltest du schon eine Vorstellung haben was du machen willst. Danach bearbeitest du die Teile in Photoshop und nimmst nur das was du brauchst (alles wegradieren was du nicht brauchst). So bastelst du dir deinen eigenen Rahmen zusammen. Zum Schluss noch einen goldenen Ebenenstiel und fertig.

Gruß

Boromir

Bsp:


----------

